# Minn Kota traxxis 55 Akku



## lazy (14. Juni 2018)

Moin Leute,

wie sind Eure Erfahrungswerte den Verbrauch betreffend ?

Ich benötige den E-Motor nur zum Backtrolling / Vertikal Angeln.

Das Boot wird mit einem Außenborder bewegt. Dieser hat einen 34 Ah Starterakku. Ich will mich mit dem E-Motor also "nur" an den Hotspots halten. Reine Angelzeit sind im Schnitt ca. 2 Stunden.

Komm ich damit hin ? 

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## mlkzander (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota traxxis 55 Akku*

*Traxxis 55:
*Batteriespannung: 12 V
Leistung min. 168 Watt, max. 540 Watt
Stomaufnahme min. 14 A, max. 45 A




bei einer 34er batterie würde ich max 10AH entnehmen, falls sie nicht ganz voll ist und wohl kaum noch die volle kapazität hat, bleibt so evtl noch genug zum starten


also kannst du 40 minuten bei kleinster last fahren


bei mittlerer last nur 20 minuten


wie lange wirst du mit welcher last fahren in den 2 stunden?


ich tendiere zu einem 40er lifeypo akku.........


----------



## lazy (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota traxxis 55 Akku*

Danke für die Infos #6

Starten kann ich zur Not auch per Seilzug. Ich will das Boot in der Elbe vor den Strömungskanten halten. Da ich mit E-Motor keinerlei Erfahrungswerte habe, weiß ich leider nicht ob mittlere oder kleine Last ausreicht |kopfkrat

Beruflich warte ich unter Anderem unsere div. System USVs. Da suche ich mir bei Bedarf aus den Getauschten die mit der besten Spannungslage / Kapazität raus. Sind nur 3 Jahre alt und noch recht gut und vor allem umsonst :q
Akku Schonung ist daher sekundär. Deshalb auch keinen Lifeypo. 

Hmm, 40 min sind zu wenig. Da muss ich wohl min. einen 2ten Akku parallel ranhängen.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota traxxis 55 Akku*

Ich komme an der Elbe an meinem MK mit den Stufen 1-3 aus, das reicht vollkommen. Du wirst ja immer mit der Strömung/Tide driften (sonst kommst du ja mit dem Köder nicht vernünftig runter), dh du nutzt ihn weitestgehend zum Steuern.


----------



## lazy (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota traxxis 55 Akku*

Das hört sich schon mal gut an.

Oft werde ich das Boot auch im Kehrwasser hinter Hindernissen halten. Aber ich denke das braucht auch wenig Energie.

Je weniger Akku, um so weniger muss ich puckeln |supergri


----------



## mlkzander (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota traxxis 55 Akku*

ok 


dann würde ich so kalkulieren: für 2h angeln schätze ich mal wirst du 40AH brauchen, dabei bleibe ich  



also brauchst du je nach echter kapazität noch ne gute 60er.........


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota traxxis 55 Akku*



lazy schrieb:


> Oft werde ich das Boot auch im Kehrwasser hinter Hindernissen halten. Aber ich denke das braucht auch wenig Energie.




Vielleicht ist mein MK auch zu alt und die neuen sind besser, aber die Ankerfunktion ist nicht geeignet, um das Boot bei Wind und Strömung/Tide hier auf der Elbe sauber auszurichten und in Position zu halten. Da kreiselt das Boot, und der Motor arbeitet recht viel.


----------



## zanderheli (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota traxxis 55 Akku*

2 Stunden wird sich mit 40A wahrscheinlich ausgehen, aber wenn du so einen tollen Zugang zu AGM Akkus hast: nimm ne 2. mit ins Boot. Solltest du sie nicht brauchen erspart sie Dir das schleppen beim nächsten mal. Kannst sie auch zum Austrimmen des Bootes nehmen (Gewicht).
Mit einem Traxxis hab ich auch angefangen, hab mittlerweile einen Terrova. Möcht ich nicht mehr missen, stressfreier.


al liebe heli


----------



## lazy (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Minn Kota traxxis 55 Akku*



zanderheli schrieb:


> 2 Stunden wird sich mit 40A wahrscheinlich ausgehen, aber wenn du so einen tollen Zugang zu AGM Akkus hast: nimm ne 2. mit ins Boot. Solltest du sie nicht brauchen erspart sie Dir das schleppen beim nächsten mal. Kannst sie auch zum Austrimmen des Bootes nehmen (Gewicht).
> Mit einem Traxxis hab ich auch angefangen, hab mittlerweile einen Terrova. Möcht ich nicht mehr missen, stressfreier.
> 
> 
> al liebe heli



Ja, wäre ne gute Möglichkeit.

Bug Motor geht bei meinem Boot leider nicht.

Gleich geht´s erstmal zum Boot. Bevor ich den Motor bestelle, muss ich erst die Bordwand am Heck messen. Am Spiegel selbst ist wegen dem AB kein Platz. Laut Verkäufer kann der Traxxis max. 8 cm überbrücken.

Ich hoffe das passt noch...

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------

